# Duyuru > Kültür >  Din diliyle sahnelenen politik oyun

## bozok

*Din diliyle sahnelenen politik oyun* 

*Nadim MACİT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/02/2008* 



Savaş esnasında düşmana karşı hile, aldatma tatbik edilmesi hariç tutulursa, Hz. Peygamber'in hiçbir ayrım yapmadan herkes karşısında uyguladığı ilke, adalet ve ahlakiliktir. İma ve zımnen dahi olsa verilen sözün tutulması Hz. Peygamber'in bütün hayatı boyunca tatbik ettiği bir davranış kodudur. Oysa daha sonraki dönemde politik oyun, hayatın bir parçası olur ve bu oyunun dilinde din; iş bitirme ve çıkar elde etme mantığına uyarlanır. Ayrışmanın ve çatışmanın aracı yapılır... Yaşanan olaylar hepimizce malum. 

Daha dün başörtüsü İslam açısından teferruattır diyen birisi, şimdi kalkıp şöyle demektedir: *"Tesettür, İslam'ın beş şartı arasında yer almaz. Fakat Kur'an'ın açık emridir. Tesettür meselesinin bazıları tarafından politize edilerek ayağa düşürülmek istendiğine esefle şahit oluyoruz. Ne yazık ki bazı kesimlerde çok ciddi bir din düşmanlığı var. Bunlar, her fırsattan istifade ediyorlar."* Bu iki ifade, ülkemizde dini düşüncenin düştüğü düzeyin ve din diliyle "devleti ele geçirme amacında olan dış mahreçli dini grupların" izledikleri politikanın ne kadar kıvrak olduğunu gösterir. 

*Dün tefurruat olan-asli olamayan bugün emir oluyor.* Böyle bir yaklaşım, İslam'ı ve onun temel kaynağı Kur'an'ı eğlenceye almaktır. Aynı kişi bununla yetinmiyor, ikinci oyunun zeminini oluşturmak için şöyle diyor: "Bu karar, laikliği yıkmaz, cumhuriyete ve demokrasiye de hiçbir zarar vermez. Tam tersine, bunları güçlendirir." Bu ifade "cumhuriyetten ve demokrasiden yana bir duruşa" gönderme yapıyor, değil mi? 

Peki, soruyorum: Yukarıdaki tablo esas alınırsa, birkaç yıl sonra "İslam; cumhuriyeti ve demokrasiyi reddeder, bu halk bunun kaldırılmasını istiyor, bunlara karşı cihat edelim" demeyeceğini nereden bilelim? 

Aslında din üzerinden politik oyun sahnelemek yeni bir şey değildir. Böyle bir anlayışı bize hatırlatan birçok olay var.* Hz. Ali halife olunca*, Muğire b. şube ona gelir ve şöyle bir teklifte bulunur: *"Muaviye ve arkadaşları dünya ehlidirler. Eğer onları yerlerinde bırakırsan onlar, hilafete kim gelirse gelsin buna aldırmayarak görevlerini sürdürmeye çalışırlar. Onları görevlerinden azledecek olursan bu kez, hilafet işi şuraya başvurulmadan gerçekleştirilmiştir ve o bizim akrabamızı öldürdü, deyip insanları senin aleyhine kışkırtmaya çalışırlar. Bu aşamadan sonra şam ve Irak senin aleyhine geçer..."* Hz. Ali *"Ben dünya işlerim yürüsün diye dinime zarar verecek şekilde dalkavukluk yapamam"* , diyerek teklifi reddeder. 

Daha sonra aynı şahıs gelip bu kez; *"Ben sana geçen gün bazı tasviyelerde bulunmuştum ve sen bana muhalefet etmiştin. Sonra düşündüm ve kanaate vardım ki senin onlardan istediklerini azletmen ve yerlerine güvendiğin adamları tayin etmen daha iyi olacaktır. Onların yerine tayin edeceğin kişiler onlardan daha hayırlı olacaktır."* Birbirinden farklı iki öneride bulunan bu kişi olaylar ateşlenince şöyle der: Ben, Ali'ye nasihat ettim, nasihatimi kabul etmedi. Arkasından onu aldattım. (İbn Esir: 3/ 87-88) 

İşte sözün ve eylemin düştüğü politika budur.

*İş yürütme sanatı olarak tarif edilen bu politikanın içinde yer alan kişilerin iktidar uğruna dil değiştirmeleri, dikkatimizi başörtüsüne değil, bunun arkasındaki amaca yoğunlaştırmamızı tembihlemektedir.* 

*Bu oyunu iyi izleyin!*

----------


## bozok

*Ronaldinho anayasası...*


*8 şubat 2008* 
*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*[email protected]* 



Belki gözünüzden kaçmıştır... 

Maliye Bakanımız, gazetecilerle sohbet ederken, lafı futbola getirdi ve şöyle dedi:

*"Bana Brezilya'dan bir tane Ronaldinho bulun. Eskişehir'e söz verdim... Arıyorum, bulamıyorum. İspanya'ya gittim, Barcelona'dakini almam mümkün değil... Brezilyalı olsun, adı Ronaldinho olsun, yeter."*

*

Nedir laik?

*"Din işlerini devlet işlerine karıştırmayan, dinden ayrı tutan."*

Kızlar ne diyor?

*"Dinim gereği takıyorum."*

üıkarılan kanun ne?

*"Din gereği takılana özgürlük."*

Hal böyleyken...

*"Din işlerini devlet işlerine karıştırmıyorum"* deyip, din gereği takılanı, devletin yasama organında *"kanun"* yapanlar ne diyor?

*"Laikliğin teminatıyım!"*

*

- Ronaldinho mu?

- Ronaldinho ama...

- Aması maması yok, inanmıyorsan, aç nüfus kÃ¡ğıdına bak... Ne yazıyor?

- Ronaldinho.

- Brezilyalı mı?

- Brezilyalı.

- E daha ne?

*

- Laik misin?

- Teminatıyım.

- Ama böyle laiklik olur mu?

- Niye olmasın? İnanmıyorsan, aç Anayasa'ya bak... Laiktir yazıyor mu?

- Yazıyor.

- Cumhuriyet mi?

- Cumhuriyet.

- E daha ne?

*

Böyle bundan sonra.

*

*New York'ta yaşayanlar, Belçika vatandaşı olanlar, hiç utanmadan, "Anadolu insanını savunuyorum" diyorsa... Tarikat şeyhi ne derse onu yapan, tescilli Atatürk düşmanları, "demokrat" sayılıyorsa... Soros'tan para aldığını inkÃ¡r etmeyen arkadaşlar, "özgürlük kahramanı" ilan ediliyorsa... üç kuruşluk ihale, dört günlük koltuk için eğilip bükülenler, "aydın" veya "saygın" kabul ediliyorsa... "Menfaat mevzubahisken, gerisi teferruat"sa...*

Ronaldinho mu?

Ronaldinho.

----------


## bozok

*Vicdan borcu*

*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*08.02.2008* 




Siyaset kurgulamakta Tayyip Erdoğan'ın eline kimse su dökemez, bunu biliyoruz.

Yürüdükleri yolun çıkmaz olduğunu gördü ve akıllı bir yol haritası çizdi.

*"Değiştik biz"* dedi.. *"Milli Görüş gömleğini çıkardık"* dedi.

Partisine kendi siyasi kaynağından olmayan insanlar aldı. Milli Görüş?ün geleneksel hasmı olan ülkelerle, uluslararası kuruluşlarla ve ideolojilerle köprüler kurdu.

*"Faiz haramdır"* sözünü unuttu, ilk iktidar döneminde türbanı unutturdu.

Orta sağ ve orta soldan devşirdiği siyasetçileri AKP çatısı altında toplayarak çağdaş, uzlaşmacı bir kimlik sergiledi.

*Ve sonra tombala!..*

şimdi merak ediyorum; *"AKP dinci bir parti değildir"* propagandasına kefil olan bu siyasetçiler geceleri rahat uyuyabiliyor mu?

Laik cumhuriyete sadakat yemini ettiklerini hatırlayarak canları sıkılıyor mu?

Hem dindar hem laik cumhuriyete bağlı olan yığınları onların AKP'de oluşları ikna etmiştir. şimdi halkı kandırmakta kullanılıyor olmanın zilletine nereye kadar katlanmayı düşünüyorlar?

üünkü 22 Temmuz'dan sonra başka bir AKP geldi. Yargı kurumlarının, üniversitelerin ve sivil toplumun endişelerini artık yabancı gözlemciler de paylaşıyor.

Alman Volksstimme gazetesi dün *"Atatürk'ün kurduğu devletin altı oyuluyor"* diye yazdı.

Haklı bir soru da sordu:

*"Erdoğan ilerlemeden yana tanındı. Yoksa takıyye mi yapıyordu?"* 

*"Mecliste türban serbest olmalı"* diyen AKP'nin kurmaylarından Egemen Bağış'ı soran gazetecilere Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan dün *"Hayır hayır olmaz"* karşılığı verdi.

Dediğine kendisi inandı mı? Hiç sanmıyorum.

Bu tehlikeli gidişi kimler durdurabilir?

Sadece ve sadece kullanıldıklarını fark eden milletvekilleri..

Tabii onların da vicdanı hür olanları!


*****

*Tiyatro*

Az gelişmiş demokrasilerin siyasetçileri bağımsız kurumların varlığına tahammül edemez.

O kurumların kimliklerini korurken iktidarı da kazalardan, belalalardan koruduklarını bilmezler.

İktidar sorumluları YüK'ün başına itaat etme mecburiyetini bir mikrofon kazası ile dünyaya ilan ettikleri bir Başkan getirdikten sonra rahata erdiklerini sandılar.

Oysa yarattıkları bir zaaftır. *Bundan sonra duracakları yeri kendi iradeleri değil, bindikleri alamet belirleyecektir.*

Madem ki başta hep *"başüstüne"* diyen biri var, üniversiteler boğazına kadar siyasete batacaktır.

Dün Başbakan *"türban nedeniyle üniversiteyi bırakan öğrencilere af çıkacak mı?"* sorusuna *"Bunun YüK tarafından olgunlaştırılması gerekir"* dedi.

Milli Eğitim Bakanı da imam hatiplere üniversite yolunu genişletecek katsayıyı YüK'ün görüşeceğini söyledi.

*"Biz bilmeyiz, YüK bilir"* der gibi yaparak demokrasi tiyatrosu oynuyorlar!

----------


## bozok

*Kabaktan terazinin!..* 


*09.02.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



MüNEVVER camia bu gibi durumları *"Kara mizah"* diyerek tanımlıyor zarifçe... Sokak ağzında ise adlı adınca vaziyete *"Tam bir dallamalık"* denilir!.

Ne gibi durumlara?..

Aha işte memleket sath-ı mailindeki olaylar...

ürneğin, İstanbul'un göbeğinde, içinde patlayan maytapla yerle bir olan ve o kadar insanın canına mal olan olayın suçlusu, sorumlusu falan yoktur!.. Hani bu duruma sebep olan alçak sürüsünü bulalım diye bir gayret falan da yoktur da!..

Olan şudur...

Almanya'da gurbetçileri yakan Haçlı çakalların peşine düşmüş durumdayız evelallah!.. İğne deliğine girseler bulacağız Allahın izniyle (Var mı inanan?!) 

Sonra... Türban.

Bir tarafta, sırf kızlar üniversitelerde rahat etsin diye düzenleme yaptıklarını söyleyen, Atatürk'ün kurduğu Cumhuriyet'le bir sıkıntıları olmadığını anlatanlar...

Beri yanda *"Cumhuriyet gitti gider"* diye bir anda Atatürkçü kesilen, sermayeden siyasete uzanan vitrin!..

*"Kızların türbanını özgür bırakın,inançlarını yaşasınlar"* teranesinde ekranları dolduran *"Ablagillerin"* en heyecanlılarına bakıyorum kendi başları açık...

Neden örtmüyorsun ablacım!?

Ablagiller, duruma göre vaziyet alıyorlar, kimin atına binerlerse onun türküsünü çığırıyorlar ve bu nedenle de, iktidara kim gelirse gelsin Boğaz'a nazır yalılarda ikamet edebiliyorlar...

*"Ben örtmem ama"* diye... *"Türban J eanne D'arc'ı"* olmalarının sebebi bu...

Türban mühendisi partinin en büyük şehir belediye reisinin en büyük icraatına buyurunuz!..

Anadan üryan hali ile sabah şenliği olarak yeniden düzenlenen aile yapısı çerçevesinin mühendisi olan hanımefendi sanatçı(!)nın, yarı yaşındaki jigolosu ile göstermelik nikahını kıymak!.. 

Yani beyim, bir tarafta türban seferberliği beri yanda, İslami ahlakın neresinde olduğu belirsiz bir icraatın aktörü!..

Hal böyle iken, Atatürk'ün kurduğu Cumhuriyet'i apar topar AB'ye peşkeş çekmenin bayraktarlığını yapan sermaye ağalarının türbana sırf cumhuriyetin temel ilkeleri çerçevesinde sahip çıkmak için mi karşı çıktıklarına inanacağız?!.

Yani TüSİAD Atatürkçü müdür örneğin?!.

28 şubat'ın 50 milyar doları bankalardan lüpleten hortumcularının *"Atatürkçülüğü"* kimselere bırakmadıklarını hatırladıkça!..

üankaya'ya *"Türban"*ın çıkışını *"Bunlar"* selamlamadı mı?!..

üankaya'da oturan *"Türban"*ın üniversiteli kızın başında olup olamayacağının tartışması da bir garip durum değil midir zaten?!..

Türban işini didikledikçe, bu meselenin dinen emir olduğu ve *"Hanımların avret yerlerinin korunması"* temelinin bulunduğu sonucuna varılıyor... Hanımların avret yerlerini dini emirle kimden korumak gerekiyor...Azgın mandalar gibi oldukları kabul edilen *"**Erkek"*lerden!.. 

TBMM görüşmelerinde bir demiş ki; *"O halde kızların başını örteceğimize, niyeti bozuk erkeklerin gözünü bağlayalım,ya da onlar gece sokağa çıksın!.."* doğru söylemiş... Bir kısım hanımın bu *"Türban"* sayesinde özgürleştiğini biliyoruz... Aileleri ancak böyle örtünürse sokağa çıkmalarına izin veriyor... Türban bu kadınların bu yüzden özgürlük simgesi...
Ve tabii bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin kadınları türbanla dini imani yolda tutmalarından önce, devletin kilit noktalarındakilerine Allah korkusunu sağlamayı iş edinmeleri daha yerinde olacaktır!..

şu hale, habere bakın...

*"Mavi Hat operasyonuna konu olan BOTAş'ta, İbrahim Selçuk önderliğindeki ihale çetesi ile çalışan BOTAş yöneticilerine kadın sağlandığı belirlendi. Kadın sağlanan ve gazinoya götürülen bürokratlardan birinin, dini inancı nedeniyle içki içmediği, meyve suyu içtiği telefon kayıtlarında yer aldı..."*

Devletin köşe başlarına yerleşen bu ahlaksızlardan devleti, saçı bitmedik yetimin hakkını korumak için ne yapılması lazım?..

Bunlara türban takmak falan da olmaz,bunlardan korunmak için bekaret kemeri lazım!.. 

Ortaçağ kafasına, Ortaçağ tedbiri!..

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü İktidar Kavgası Ve Debiller Korosu?*


*Zahide Uçar* 
*İnternetajans*
*07.02.2008*



Günlerdir bir metrelik bez ile aklı bağlananları acıyarak izliyorum. Aklını kullanması gereken yerde duygularını, duygularını kullanması gereken yerde aklını kullanan seyirci ise bu tiyatronun kötü kokusu içinde koku alma yeteneğini kaybetmiş durumda? Biraz BOP, biraz mason, biraz hırsızlık, biraz yalan, biraz ılımlı İslam karıştırılarak elde edilen türban yemeğini, dumanı üstünde bol laik soslu ABD'nin(Cumhuriyetçi+Demokrat) taşaron siyasileri vasıtası ile halka sunuyorlar. Organik gıdayı unutan halk da metaformoz basının sunduğu mamayı(ilahi+kilise müziği+poplaştırılmış türküler eşliğinde) büyük bir iştah ile yiyor(!)? 


Türk Devleti *"Atatürk sonrası"* ABD'nin *demokrat* ve* cumhuriyetçi* partilerinin devamı olan yerli(!) partilerin iktidar kavgasına sahne oluyor. *Türk Halkı da bu kavgayı milli zannederek taraf oluyor.* 

Türkiye'de hep iki tür iktidar vardı. Bunlar sahne önünde kavga etseler bile sahne arkasında gayet uyumlu çalıştılar. üniversiteler, yargı, üst bürokratlar hep sosyal demokrat(!) görüntülü insanların elinde idi. Siyasi anlamda ise ülke sağ (!) iktidarların elinde yönetildi. Bir Bakan'ı asıl yöneten kimdir? Bürokratları değil mi? Pekiii, bu (bürokrat+siyaset) uyumu yıllarca niye devam etti? 

Ara oyuncular ise milliyetçi ve din söylemi olan iki partiydi. Bu iki ara siyasi oyuncular vasıtası ile hem potansiyel güç ölçüldü, hem de kontrol edildi. Yeni dünya oyununda *''yeni oyuncu''* kim olacak belirlendi. 

İlk defa *üzal* sosyal demokrat bürokratların yerine *Anadolu kökenli* ve *din bazlı* kişileri devlete taşıdı. Bu değişimi yapan siyasiler *Mısır'*da alınan bir kararla *ılımlı İslam kuşağı projesinde* yer alan Türkiye'nin alt yapısını hazırladıklarını biliyorlar mıydı? Bundan çok emin değilim. Biz de güçlü bir milli derin devlet olmadığı için *birçok devlet adamı* etki ajanlarının *kontrolüne girer ama farkında bile olmaz.* 

*Günümüzde ise küresel sermaye artık taşeron istemiyor.* Hiçbir direnç noktası kalsın istemiyor. Bu nedenle yarı milli ve ulusal siyasi de istemiyor. İşte o nedenle *AKP küresel güçlerin Türkiye'ye dayattığı bir partidir.* İstedikleri her imkanı önlerine sermiştir. Türkiye artık yarı bağımsız bir ülke değil, ılımlı islam kuşağında *tam bağımlı* ülke olsun isteniyor. İşte kavga da buradan çıkıyor. Yıllarca ülke imkanlarını paylaşan demokratlar, milli söylemli partiler ve sosyal demokratlar, küresel güçlerin taşeronu olan yerli sermaye yeni uyanıyor. Tasfiye edildiklerini yeni görüyor. Küresel sermaye *"aracılıktan aldıkları nemalarını"* da artık kesiyor. 

*Hiçbir ülke güçlü bir yerli sermayesi olmadan ülkeyi bu kadar pervasız yabancı sermayeye açmaz.* Ayakta kalmak için AKP'ye yağ çeken ve yabancılarla ortak olan taşeron-bayii konumunda ki sermaye tasfiye olduğunu yeni anlıyor. Oysa bütün devlet kurumlarının *''stratejik kurumlar dahil''* tek tek el değiştirdiğini, her şeyin satıldığını *"aldıkları emir gereği"* görmezden geldiler. 

*Ve RTE İspanya'dan bir top attı. Topun adı "TüRBAN"(!!)..* 

Herkes onun peşinde koşarken RTE kendi çıkarlarını bu top üzerinden korumaya çalışıyor? Gene Laiklik çığlıkları? *Peki bu ülke 6 temel felsefe üzerine kurulmadı mı? Bu 6 temel kuralın 5'i tarumar olurken bu laik ve işverenler nerede idi?*

Nedir bu 6 temel ilke? 

*1-Cumhuriyetçilik, 2-Halkçılık, 3-Devletçilik, 4-Milliyetçilik, 5-Devrimcilik, 6- Laiklik.* 

Bunların temel 5 ilkesi yok olurken sesi çıkmayanlar neden bugün sokaklarda? 

*Dr.Türkan Saylan gene kürsülerde.* Bakınız,Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği üsküdar şubesi Başkan Yardımcılığı yapan ve ADD'nin desteklediği üYDD'nin de üyesi olan *Asuman üzdemir* (üYDD'den 2006 yılında istifa etmişti.) *ne diyor Saylan ve yürüttüğü projeler için:* 

*Ona göre Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'dan "Kardelenler Projesi" adı altında İstanbul'a getirilen kız öğrenciler, Demokratik Toplum Partisi'nin (DTP) kadro açığını karşılıyor. Yine üzdemir'e göre üYDD'nin Kandilli Kız Lisesi gibi yerlerde okuttuğu kızlardan bazılarının akrabaları hala dağlarda Türk askerine kurşun sıkıyor. üYDD'nin yetiştirdiği kızlar Güneydoğu'da Kürtçülüğün, PKK'nın daha çok sivilleşmesine hizmet eder hale geldi."*

*Bu nasıl Atatürkçülük? Asuman üzdemir, üağdaş Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği'nin Doğu'da hiç kadın okutulmadığı izlenimi vermeye gayret eden KADER ile ortak çalışmalar yaptığını da hatırlatıyor. KADER'in çalıştığı ya da diğer bir deyişle koruyup kolladığı aileler çoğunlukla terörist ailelerdi. Avrupa Konseyi Nobel Barış üdülüne Türkiye'den başta KADER olmak üzere dört kadın aday belirlediler. Leyla Zana, Ayşe Düzkan, Müyesser Güneş ve Pervin Buldan...*Pekii üYDD'nin başındaki Laik(!) kim? İyi bildin benim uyumayan okurum. Tabii ki Türkan Saylan !!.. Saylan'ın vakfının Yalova'da bulunan okulunda da Fetullah Gülen cemaatine bağlı öğretmenlerin hüküm sürdüğü anlatılıyor. O zaman Saylan kimin değirmenine su taşıyor olabilir sizce?

2.Cumhuriyetçi* Ertuğrul üzkök* gibiler ayakta. *AKP'nin* sadece Türk Devleti'nin *varlık sebeplerini* değil kendilerini de ortadan kaldıracak dönüşüme girdiğini gördükleri için ayaktalar. 6 Okun beşi yok edilirken alkış tutanlar şimdi ellerinde kalan laiklik ilkesine tutunmaya çalışıyorlar. AKP'yi *elma şekeri gibi yalayanların elinde* *kalan bir* "SAP" *dır artık laiklik.* 

RTE'nin saz ekibi ile her sahaya çıkışında, meydana ''gönüllü çıkıp'' sulukule dansözlerini aratmayacak maharetle kıvıranlar *halkın aklını da dumura uğratıyor.* Bu toz- duman arasında ise evlerimiz soyuluyor. Kimse demiyor ki, *"yahu, AKP zaten yeni anayasa yapıyor, bu türban mı ne meret ise o düzenlemeyi yapacağı anayasa ile niye düzenlemiyor da şimdi ortaya sürüyor?"* 

*Vakıflar yasası ile Lozan delindi. Pekiii...* Saylan, Ertuğrul üzkök, MHP, CHP,DSP sokaklara döküldü mü? *GDO'lu tohum yasasına ses çıkaran oldu mu? Irak-Türkiye arasında arabulucu olan şahsın firmasından F-16 alınıyor ama NATO uçaklarını dost gören bir yazılıma RTE evet diyor.* Aselsan'da F-16 yazılımları üzerinde çalışırken şaibeli şekilde ölen mühendislerimize yazık? Yetmediii... Maden yasası? *Yeni öğrendiğimize göre 1950 yılında NATO'ya girmek uğruna 50 yıl yer altı kaynaklarımızı çıkarmamak için gizli bir anlaşma yapılmış. O yıllarda da "Türkçe-Arapça" ezan kavgası yapılmış. Halk o yasadan bihaber,maden yasası ABD'li bir Yahudi'ye hazırlatılmış. Sonra DP'den 3 kişi asıldı. Halk bebek davası-köpek davası diye uyutuldu. 60'da askeri anayasa yapıldı, 1980'de yeni anayasa yapıldı. 12 Mart muhtırası yaşandı. Peki bu maden yasasını kimse neden değiştirmedi??* 

Demek ki bu ülkede daima iktidarda kalan bir güç var, o da ABD ve küresel sermaye. 

*2000 Yılında 5 milyar dolar ile kriz yaratanlar şimdi 40 milyar dolar ile neden kriz yaratmıyor dersiniz?* şiir gibi uyum sağladıkları için mi? O 50 yıl 2000 yılında doldu. Yani yer altı kaynakları çıkartılabilecekti. *İşte bu tehlike de türban üzerinden AKP saz ekibi ve gönüllü dansözleri ile hallediliyor. Türban milletin gözünü bağlarken yer altı kaynakları da "*yeni bir maden yasası ile" *küresel sermayeye hediye ediliyor.* 

Evet sevgili Türk Halkı, uyandığın gün elma şekerinin sapı gibi senin de elinde sadece "TüRBAN" kalacaktır. *Artık o türbanı da nerene örtersen ört!.* 

*Bu yazımı durumumuzu izah eden muhteşem bir hikaye ile bitirmek istiyorum:* 

Hikaye bu ya, bir Alman, bir İtalyan, bir Fransız ve bir İngiliz aralarında, köpeğe hardal yedirmek konusunda iddiaya tutuşurlar. Alman önceliği alarak, hardalı topak yapar ve köpeğin ensesinden tutarak zorla ağzına tıkar. Hayvanın ağzı yandığı için hardalı yemez ve çıkarır. İtalyan hemen atılır, *'öyle olmaz'* der ve hardalı makarna şeklinde ufak parçalar halinde bölerek köpeğe yedirmeğe çalışırsa da hayvanın ağzı gene yandığından başarılı olamaz. 

Fransız da konuya kendi açısından yaklaşarak, hardalı önce sulandırıp sos olarak köpeğe yedirmek için uğraşırsa da, bu uygulama ile de bir sonuç alamaz. 

Sıra İngiliz'e geldiğinde, İngiliz önce köpeği okşayarak yanına çeker, sırtını sıvazlar. Sonra hardalı topak yaparak hayvanın poposuna (arkasına) yapıştırır. Köpek ardı yandıkça başlar hardalı yalamaya Kısaca, canı yandıkça yalar, yaladıkça yanar ve sonuçta yalaya yalaya hardalı bitirir.


*Akıllı ülkeler, hedef ülkeleri istedikleri çizgide tutabilmek için onlara hardalı öyle yedirirler ki, o ülkeler neyi yediklerinin farkına vardıklarında iş işten çoktan geçmiş olur.*



*Sen anladın* ne demek istediğimi *eeeyyy güzel okur.* 

[email protected]

----------


## bozok

*AKP'NİN PIRLANTA TOKALI TüRBANLILARI / TüRKİYE'NİN BAşI TüRBANLI,* *PARMAĞI PIRLANTALI FIRST LADY'Sİ YA DA ADALET VE KALKINMA PARTİSİ GURURLA* *SUNAR:*

*AKP'nin pırlanta tokalı türbanlıları?!* 


Türkiye, AKP iktidarında iki önemli kavramla iç içe geçti. 

Biri "Türban"! 

Diğeri de "Pırlanta"! 

AKP?li politikacılar karılarına "pırlanta" alabilmek için ülkede ne 
varsa üç otuza sattılar? 

Sonra da bu ayıplarını örtmek için "Türban"ı gündemin bir numaralı maddesi yaptılar. 

AKP iktidarında İslam eşittir, türban oldu, pırlanta oldu. 

Türkiye tarihinde görülmemiş görgüsüzlüğün ve yoksulluğun iç içe geçtiği bir dönemde, televizyon kanalları pırlanta reklamlarından geçilmez oldu. 

Neden?! 

Niçin?! 

Niye?! 

Ezcümle, birileri kaotik gündemi türbana dolamak istese de, hiçbir bez parçası, AKP'nin günahlarını, ayıplarını örtmeye yetecek kadar büyük değil! 

Sevgiler 

10 şubat 2008 

Hayrullah Mahmud üzgür

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'nin başı türbanlı, parmağı pırlantalı First Lady'si!* 

Cafe Milano, Türk mücevher satacak 

Türkiye'nin önde gelen kuyumcularından *Fibula Mücevher*'in sahibi üztürk şerefoğlu, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün ABD gezisi sırasında *'fatura* *krizi'*yle gündeme gelen *'Cafe Milano'*nun sahibiyle iş ortağı oldu. 

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ün gezisi sırasında first lady Hayrünnisa Gül, öğle yemeği için New York'un ünlü lokantası Cafe Milano'yu tercih etmiş, ancak yemeğin faturasının Türk Büyükelçiliği'ne gönderildiğinin ortaya çıkması tartışma yaratmıştı. Bu durumu gazetecilere anlattığından şüphelenilen bir Türk garson ise Cafe Milano'daki işinden olmuştu. 

*İspanyol ortak geliyor* 

*'Hayrünnisa Hanım müşterimiz olur'* 

Esinlenmeler ve Ultimate adlı iki koleksiyonları olduğunu dile getiren üztürk şerefoğlu, Esinlenmeler koleksiyonunun daha çok batılı turistlerin ilgisini çektiğini belirtiyor. Turistlerin gezip gördüğü yerlere ait objeleri, özellikle mücveher olarak almak istediklerini dile getiren şerefoğlu, *"Mücevherlerimizin fiyatı bin ile 250 bin dolar arasında değişiyor. En çok 2* *bin 500 ve 3 bin dolar civarındaki mücevherlerden satıyoruz. Cumhurbaşkanı* *Abdullah Gül'ün eşi Hayrünnisa Gül de müşterilerimiz arasında. Kendisi* *ürünlerimizden birkaç tanesini taşımıştır. Hayrünnisa Hanım meraklıdır* *ve kaliteyi takip eder"* dedi. 

Milliyet / Beste ünkol / 10 şubat 2008

----------


## bozok

*ürtün üstünü 'Türban'la!*


*Alkan Soyak*
*[email protected]*
*7 şubat 2008* 



AB ve ABD güdümlü politikalarla ulus-devlet ve ulusal bütünlük aşındırılmış.
Güney Doğu'da sınırları yeniden çizen haritalara göz yumulmuş.
Sınır ötesi harekat için Bush'tan icazet alınmış.
AB'ye girme rüyasından Sarkozy'nin tekmesiyle uyanılmış.
Yani kısaca *'ulusal onur'* ayaklar altına alınmış.
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

üarşıda, pazarda enflasyon almış, yürümüş. 
Cari açık rekor kırmış, ithalat ihracatı neredeyse ikiye katlamış.
Ekonomi iç-dış borç batağına batmış; ekonomi yönetimine *'IMF ve küresel sermaye'* el koymuş.
Dünyada en yüksek reel faiz veren* 'finans pazarı ve rant ekonomisi'* olarak Türkiye liste başı olmuş.
İMKB?nin %70?i yabancıların kontrolüne geçmiş. 
TC Merkez Bankası, hükümetten bağımsızlaşırken, küresel sermaye ve IMF'ye bağımlı hale gelmiş.
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

*'Babalar gibi sata sata'* memlekette kamu varlığı kalmamış; ulusal varlıklar yabancılaştırılmış. 
Bankacılık, telekomünikasyon, enerji ve maden gibi sektörler yabancıların eline geçmiş, tarım sektörü çökertilmiş ve ülkenin ana sektörleri küresel şirketlere peşkeş çekilmiş.
Limanlardaki egemenlik haklarının yabancılara teslim edilmesine yol açacak özelleştirmelere kapı açılmış. 
Arap şeyhlerinin plazaları İstanbul'un en değerli arazilerinde temellendirilmiş.
Ulusal sermaye üin'e, Bulgaristan'a Rusya'ya kaçar olmuş. 
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

Sosyal güvenlik, sağlık ve sigorta sistemi batmış.
Sendikal haklar geriletilmiş, çalışma koşulları kötüleştirilmiş, emekçilerin reel ücretleri aşındırılmış.
Kayıt-dışı ekonomi patlamış; enkaz altından sigortasız işçilerin cansız vücutları çıkarılmış.
Emekliler banka kuyruklarında ölüme terk edilmiş.
İşsizlik, yoksulluk ve gelir dağılımı adaletsizliğinde rekorlar kırılmış.
Sosyal devletin işlevlerini yardım fenerleri ve tarikat ilişkileri almış.
Yoksullaştırılan kitleler, erzak torbalarına ve ramazan çadırlarına mahkÃ»m edilmiş.
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

Merkezi devlet örgütü ve yerel idarelerde tarikat ilişkileri ve AKP?ye yakınlığın belirlediği kadrolaşma doruğa cıkmış.
Kamu ihalelerinin kılıfına uydurulup, AKP destekçileri ve yandaşlarına verilmesi sıradan bir eylem haline gelmiş.
Kamuda iç denetim mekanizmaları ve teftiş müesseseleri zayıflatılmış.
Terfi ve yükseltmelerde ahbap-çavuş ilişkileri, kayırmacılık ve yozlaşma, liyakatin belini kırmış.
Eşlerinin başlarını örtüp örtmediği, yüksek bürokratların atamalarında temel kıstas haline getirilmiş.
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

Birçok devlet kurumu gibi Yü'?ün de siyasallaşmasına yönelik sürece kapı açılmış.
Piyasacı yaklaşım eğitime sıçratılmış; yüksek öğrenimde *"paralı eğitim"* temel hedef olarak ortaya konulmuş.
Vakıf ve özel üniversitelerin açılması desteklenerek, 'gecekondu üniversitelerine' kapı açılmış.
Her *'il'*e bir üniversite saplantısıyla, üniversiteler *'lise'*leştirilmiş; kadrolarında profesör olmayan bölümler faaliyete geçirilmiş.
Yeni açılan üniversitelerin çoğunda siyasal kadrolaşmalara yol verilmiş.
*'Tarikat-öğrenci evleri'* devletin öğrenci yurtlarını ikame eder hale getirilmiş.
*ürtün üstünü türbanla?*

Bu liste uzar gider. Lakin günlerdir dayatılan gündeme bakın: *'Türban'* üniversitede serbest olmalı!
Tek sorunumuz *'türban'*dı çünkü.
Değiştirin Anayasa'daki ilgili maddeleri. 
üözdüğünüzü sanın bu yapay sorunu. 
Aşındırın Cumhuriyet'in temel ilkelerini ve kazanımlarını.
Bölün insanları *'türbancılar-antitürbancılar'* diye. 

İlerde çıkacak sorunları bakalım neyle örteceksiniz? 

Neyi siyasetinize malzeme yapacaksınız?

ürtün üstünü bundan sonra 'türban'ın da görelim...

----------


## bozok

*üarşafa dolanmak ya da kefen giymek* 


*Nadim MACİT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/02/2008* 



Dini siyasete bulaştırmanın bizi nereye götürdüğü apaçık ortada. Biri ortaya idam sehpası kuruyor, diğeri kefen giymekten ve bedel ödemekten bahsediyor. Siyasi tarihin dilinde kefen giymek; savaş çağrısıdır. İdamı işaret etmenin anlamı ise herkesçe malum. Tablo bu. Fakat bu savaş çağrısı ve bedel ödeme kime karşı ve niçin? Böyle bir çağrı ötekine ya da karşı bir cepheye ihtiyaç duyar. Eğer başörtüsü dini bir mesele olarak algılanıyor, bunun için kefen giyiliyorsa, bu siyasi iktidarın gerçeğini yansıtmıyor. üünkü din, icap ve gerekleriyle tanımlanırsa, iman, ibadet ve ahkamın tümünü içerir. *Bu durumda zinayı serbest bırakmanın anlamı nedir?* Eğer anılan bedel ödemenin gereği dinse, *AB'ye karşı niçin kefen giymediniz.* Irak'ta katledilen bir milyon Müslümanın kanını, canını, ırzını korumak için ne yaptınız? Yok, eğer siyaseten bedel ödemek ise savaş çağrısıyla yapılan siyaset dilinize doladığınız demokrasi ve toplumsal barışa nasıl bir katkı sağlar?

Ebu Hanife'nin tenzilin inkarı olmadıkça te'vilin inkarı kişiyi dinden çıkarmaz ilkesini hatırlayalım. Bu durumda kendi kardeşlerine karşı savaş ilan etmenin dindeki anlamı fitne ve fesat çıkarmak değil midir? 

_Eğer Allah'ın bütün emrettiklerini yapmak ve bütün nehyettiklerinden kaçınmak din olsa idi; bu durumda Allah'ın emrettiklerinden her hangi birini terk eden yahut nehyettiklerinden her hangi birini işleyen kimse Allah'ın dinini terk etmiş ve kafir olmuş olurdu._ 

Buna göre faiz alıp veren, yalan söyleyen, iktidarın gücünden yararlanarak çıkar sağlayan insanların tümü dinden çıkar, kafir olur. *Halbuki kapitalist sömürünün mantığına dini değerleri uydururken, paranın dini imanı olmadığını söylerken ulema'ya danışmıyordunuz.* Kaldı ki bir kentimizde yapılan yolsuzlukları dile getiren bir milletvekilini azlettiniz. Demek ki hassasiyetinizin nedeni bu da değil. 

Muhafazakar olduğum için beni idamla tehdit ediyorlar derseniz, bu da çok su götürür. Eğer böyle olsaydı size idamı gösterenler sizin başbakan olmanızın yolunu açmazdı. Bu ülkede muhafazakar olarak bilinen birçok insan siyaset yapıyor. Hatta devlet kurumlarında devlete, cumhuriyete küfür ede ede maaş alıyor. Demek ki siyaset yapmanın, hatta küfretmenin alanı oldukça geniş. Bunun tam tersi durum da geçerli, bazı karanlık mahfillerin sözcüleri bu olayı bahane ederek dine imana hakareti laiklik sanıyor. Demek ki din karşıtı cephede yer alarak kutsal değerleri aşağılamanın alanı da geniş. 

Geriye ne kalıyor, özgürlüklere ve hukuka saygı kalıyor. Bu da gerçeği yansıtmıyor. Kapalı cemaat yapılarına sırtını dayayıp demokrasi ve özgürlüklerinden bahsetmek de moda oldu her halde. Aynen masum insanları katledip, dersaneye giden çocukları havaya uçurup özgürlük isteyenler gibi. Hangi hak, hangi hukuk, hangi özgürlük? Siz özgürlük deyince, tüm icraatlerınıza sorgusuz sualsiz biat edilmesini mi anlıyorsunuz? Sizin hak, hukuk anlayışınız devletin tüm kurumlarına partili olan yandaşlarınızı doldurup sonra da karşı çıkanları tehdit etmek midir? 

Bu ülkede yaşayan kadınlarımızın, kızlarımızın ne giyip giymeyeceği ile uğraşmayı bırakın da, bu ülkeye idam sehpası kurup, kefen giydirmeye çalışanlarla uğraşın. Yoksa Allah'a hesabı zor verirsiniz!

----------


## bozok

*Milli Güvenlik Kurulu ve baş örtüsü* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/02/2008* 



Gazete haberleri doğruysa asker türban konusundaki suskunluğunu bozuyormuş ve bu ay gerçekleştirilecek olan MGK'nın en önemli konusu *"türban"* mış.

İnanın buna en çok sevinen Erdoğan olur ve fısıltı gazetesi ile dönüp halka der ki:

"- Ey millet gördünüz, biz elimizden geleni yaptık, askeri aşamadık!"

Bu notu düştükten sonra Genelkurmay Başkanı Sayın Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın 12 Nisan 2007 tarihinde gerçekleştirdiği *'Basını Bilgilendirme Toplantısında'* söylediklerini sizlerle bir kere daha paylaşmak istiyoruz:

"- AB ile Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi'nin 10. maddesine bakın. Bırakın yazılı metinleri, kararları, sözlü beyanlar bile müktesebata girmiş. Bunlar Avrupa müktesebatıdır. Eğer bunu kabul eder, müktesebatı Avrupa Parlamentosunu dikkate alarak uygularsak Türkiye paramparça olur." 

Bu sözleri söyleyen yani "Türkiye paramparça olur" diyen sen, ben o değil, Türkiye'nin paramparça olmaması için var olan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin başındaki adam, yani Genelkurmay Başkanı.

İyi de o niçin, *"Türkiye paramparça olur"* diyor, *'AB Müzakere üerçeve Belgesi'* kabul edildiği için söylüyor, bunları. 

*Peki kim bu belgeyi kabul eden?* 

AKP iktidarı. Bu belge Abdullah Gül'ün Dışişleri Bakanlığı ve Erdoğan'ın Başbakanlığında kabul edildi. 

*Peki işin özü ne?*

Türkiye?nin kabul ettiği bu belge, *"Tavsiye niteliğinde"* olan Avrupa Parlamentosu kararlarını, *'uyulması mecburi müktesebat'* haline getiriyor.

Yani AB Parlamentosu ne karar almışsa Türkiye bu kararlara, *"Evet"* demeyi taahhüt etmiş oluyor.

Siz şimdi, *"Ne var bunda, madem AB üyesi olacağız öyleyse AB Parlamentosu'nun aldığı bütün kararlara da uyacağız"* diyebilirsiniz. 

Birincisi, AB Parlamentosu'nun aldığı kararlara, bırakınız bizim gibi AB üyesi olmamış ülkeleri, AB üyesi olan kimi ülkeler bile uymuyor. Hadi diyelim ki Türkiye bir *"Uysal koyun"* amma bu *"uysal koyundan"* istenenler neler, isterseniz, özetleyerek bazı örnekler verelim:

* Türkiye Kıbrıs'ta işgalcidir, askerlerini hemen çekmelidir. 

* ücalan'a verilen ceza lanetlenir.

* Ermeni soykırımını Türkiye tanımak zorundadır.

* Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu derhal açılmalıdır.

* Patrikhane Ekümenik olmalıdır.

* Kürtlere idari özerklik verilmelidir.

* IMF politikaları uygulanmalıdır.

* Alevilere azınlık statüsü tanınmalıdır.

* Kıbrıs Rumlarına bütün limanlar açılmalıdır.

* Dicle ve Fırat'ın suları, içinde İsrail?in de bulunduğu uluslararası bir komisyonca yönetilmelidir.

Yeter mi?

Erdoğan-Gül ikilisinin kabul ettiği AB üerçeve Müzakere Belgesi'nin 11. maddesi ise, "Türkiye'nin uymak zorunda olacağı hak ve yükümlülükler, Türkiye ile topluluklar arasındaki tüm mevcut ikili anlaşmaların ve Türkiye tarafından akdedilen, üyelik yükümlülükleri ile uyumlu olmayan tüm diğer ulusla arası anlaşmaların sona ereceği anlamına gelir" demektedir.

Yani AB Türkiye'ye, AB'nin hayır dediği hiçbir anlaşmayı bir başka ülke ile imzalayamazsın dayatmasında bulunmaktadır. Bu Türkiye'ye, *"Sen bağımsız değilsin, ben ne dersem o olur"* emridir. Türkiye işte böyle bir *"AB üerçeve Müzakere Belgesine 'evet' demek*" zilletine muhatap kılınmıştır..

Kim böyle bir Türkiye'ye *"bağımsız bir Türkiye"* diyebilir?

İşler bu kadar çığırından çıkmışken MGK'da ivedilikle görüşülmesi gereken baş örtüsü mü olmalıdır? İşler bu noktaya gelene, yani Türkiye kendi elleriyle başına bir yular geçirip iplerini dünkü müstevlilerin eline verene kadar, bu ülkenin Atatürk'ü, bu ülkenin Hz. Muhammed(s.a.v)'i referans alanları ne yaptılar; neredeydiler, şimdi ne işlerle meşguller!

*"Rahat ol, ülkenin sahibi var"* diyenler, bizi ikna edin lütfen. 

Ve görüyorsunuz *"taraflar türbanla"* neleri örtüyorlar, neleri...

----------


## bozok

*PKK'ya af şahane, türban bahane* 


*Savaş SüZAL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/02/2008* 



Türkiye'de bir türban karambolü yaşanırken, her zaman olduğu gibi önemli noktalar önceden irdelenmeden, üzerinden üstünkörü geçip olayın önemi kaybettiriliyor. Benim, irdelemek istediğim, son günlerde başkent Ankara'yı ziyaret eden ve edecek Amerikalı yetkililerin yaptıkları garip açıklama ve temaslar. Yani gerçek gündem. 

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Ankara'ya ABD Adalet Bakanı Michael Mukasey geldi ve PKK konusunu görüşeceklerini, görüştüklerini söyledi gitti. Dikkatinizi çekerim; gelen, CIA ve FBI gibi güvenlik kurumlarının bağlı olduğu Amerikan İç Güvenlik Bakanı değil. Gelen ve PKK konusunu görüşeceğini açıklayan ABD Savunma Bakanı Gates de değil. 

Peki, kim? 

Pasaport ve kimlik sahtekarlığı yaptığı mahkemece kesinleşmiş olan PKK'lı Kani Gulam'ı sınır dışı edemeyen veya etmeyen bir kurumun başındaki bakan. Başka, Gulam'a tüm bu gelişmelere rağmen siyasi sığınma hakkı vermeyi düşünen ABD Adalet Bakanlığı, şu ana kadar Türkiye'nin iadesini istediği ancak iade yerine hakkında özel bir yasa ile Amerikan vatandaşı yapılma çalışmalarına girilen PKK'lı İbrahim Parlak'ı bile paketleyemeyen bir bakanlık, ABD Adalet Bakanlığı. 

ABD Adalet Bakanının Amerika?daki görev ve yetkileri ile bağlı olduğu kurumlar bizimkilerden çok farklı. Bakanlık bünyesinde terörizm bir irtibat bürosu kapasitesinde geçiyor. Bunun dışında ABD Adalet Bakanlığı, insan kaçakçılığı veya yolsuzluklarla mücadele ile rüşvet irtikap gibi konularla mücadele ediyor ve Federal Hükümetin savcısı rolünü oynuyor. Düşünün, ABD'nin elindeki teröristleri bile sivil mahkemeler değil, askeri mahkemeler yargılıyor. Peki, öyleyse bu bakan PKK terörü konusunda Ankara'da neyi konuşabilir onu düşünelim. 

Bence bu bakanlık aynı zamanda ABD'ye bağlı bazı federal sistemlerin de oluşmasında, hani Amerikan toprakları sayılan ama vatandaşları vatandaş sayılmayan bazı adaların yönetimi konusunda bazı düzenlemeler yapıyor. İkincisi INS diye bilinen Amerikan Muhaceret Dairesi, yani yabancılarla uğraşan kurum da bu bakanlığa bağlı. Yani kim vatandaş olacak kim olmayacak bu konuda uzman. 

Gelelim ikinci konuğa. ABD Başkan yardımcısı Cheney'ye. Bu adam, Bush yönetiminin asıl ve perde arkasındaki gerçek gücü. Bush ise perde önündeki aktör bence. Cheney'nin bir başka özelliğini de size hatırlatayım; Başbakan Erdoğan 5 Kasım 2007 tarihinde Beyaz Saray'da görüşmeden önce yani 4 Kasım akşamı, heyetten bazı yetkililer, Cheney'nin evinde basından gizlenen bir yemek yiyip toplantıya katıldılar. 

Aslında bu toplantı ertesi gün Bush ile Erdoğan arasındaki zabıtları tutulmayan ve tercüman yerine de Dışişleri Bakanı Babacan'ın katıldığı bir saatlik gizli görüşmenin de temeliydi. 

Hatırlarsanız bu toplantılar sırasında ve arkasından, AKP'li yetkililer, Amerikalılarla istihbarat alış verişi yaptık, PKK'ya af konusunu ele almadık derken, Beyaz Saray hem Erdoğan hem de Ocak ayında Abdullah Gül ziyaretleri sırasında PKK ile siyasi diyalog ve çözüm konularının ele alındığını açıklamışlardı. 

şimdi isterseniz bu eteğimizdeki tüm taşları dökelim; 

* PKK'ya ABD'nin açık kapalı yardım ettiğini duymadık mı? Duyduk.

* Diyarbakır ve Kürt yetkililerle tüm Amerikalı ve AB'li diplomatlar, Diyarbakır'a yıllardır gidip görüşmedi mi? Görüştü. 

* Kürt sorunu ABD ve AB ülkeleri tarafından sürekli kaşınmadı mı? Kaşındı. 

* Türkiye'ye Birleşmiş Milletler de dahil, Iraklı Kürtler ve Bağdat hükümeti temsilcilerinin de yer alacağı beşli af komisyonu diyelim ABD'den başkası mıydı? Hayır değil, bizzat kendisiydi. 

Siz PKK'lıların ve onun yan kuruluşlarının ABD'ye atıp tutmasına bakmayın. şimdilerde Kosova benzeri bir çözümün temel adımları atılırsa da hiç şaşırmayın. Demek ki Türkiye?nin sorunu türban falan değil, PKK'ya af. Başbakan türban konusunu da ağzından İspanya'da PKK'ya siyasi af çıkaracağız lafını kaçırdıktan sonra ortaya atıp ortalığı karıştırmadı mı? 

Tam tamına böyle oldu. 

*Ve siz şimdi hala Türkiye'nin sorunu türban deyip çıkabiliyorsanız, size ne diyebilirim ki?*

----------


## bozok

*Vah Diyarbakır'ım*


*Ertuğrul üZKüK*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*28 şubat 2008*




TüRKİYE'de yerel seçim siyaseti nereye mi gidiyor? İşte size ilk fotoğraf. 

Görmeyenlerinize ayrıntılarıyla anlatayım.

Yer Diyarbakır.

Tarih: 26 şubat 2008. 

Yani geçen pazartesi günü.

Demokratik Toplum Partisi (DTP), Diyarbakır?da miting yapıyor. 

Leyla Zana konuşacak.

Ama kürsüye ondan önce bir imam çıkarılıyor.

Başında sarık, elinde Kuran.

Müthiş bir öfke belagatiyle elindeki Kuran'ı aşağıdaki kalabalığa doğru sallıyor.

Bu fotoğraf, DTP?nin önümüzdeki belediye seçimindeki stratejisini de ortaya koyuyor.

Belli ki DTP'yi, Diyarbakır Belediyesi'ni AKP'ye kaptırma telaşı sarmış.

Yine belli ki, mantıkları şu:

AKP din faktörünü kullanacağına göre, biz daha erken davranıp o kozu elinden alalım.

Anlayacağınız, iş yine malum "siyasi hasat" meselesine geliyor.

Yeni siyasi ahlakımızın, daha doğrusu ahlaksızlığımızın özeti de şu:

"Hasat kaldırmak için her şey meşrudur..."

Ve artık hasadın adı, İslam dinidir.

Türbandır.

Kuran'dır.

21'inci yüzyıl Türkiye'sinin icat ettiği dini Makyavelizmin de hülasası.

* * *

İlk işaret, türban için Anayasa'nın değiştirilmesi sırasında geldi.

DTP durup dururken bu değişikliğe destek verdi.

İkinci işaret, Diyarbakır meydanında verildi.

Biz daha "Bu türbana destek nereden çıktı" sorusuna cevap ararken, Kuran kürsüye çıktı.

Vah zavallı Diyarbakır'ım.

Kanalizasyon meselen bir başka bahara kaldı.

Yollarda akan lağım, trafik keşmekeşin, işsizlik, çocukların sefaleti, çerçöp, pislik, zevksizlik, şehirde iyi gitmeyen her şey başka mevsime.

Bu seçim meselemiz "din".

Sağ partiler dini istismar yarışında startı aldı.

Bir zamanların Marksist PKK'sı ve DTP de depara kalktı.

Dini kim daha fazla sömürürse, kim daha fazla "türbandan", "camiden", "hocadan, imamdan" bahsederse; kimin vaaz üslubu ötekinden daha etkileyici; kimin nefesi, belagati daha güçlü, öfkeli; kimin hançeresi daha çatlamışsa o kazanacak.

Duyduk duymadık demeyin, Diyarbakır, belediye seçimine hazırlanıyor.

şehri 2015 yılına kadar yönetecek insanlar bu seçimle işbaşına gelecek.

Kafada sarık, elde Kuran.

Ağızlarda şehvetli, öfkeli belagat...

Bakın "kaos" dememize kızanların açtığı yol Türkiye'yi nerelere götürüyor.

* * *

üok umutlu olmasam da Diyarbakırlı kardeşlerime seslenmek istiyorum.

Dinin böylesine kötü biçimde istismarına izin vermeyin.

Diyarbakır?ın çok ciddi sorunları var.

Mevcut yöneticiler bunlarla uğraşmak yerine, durmadan etnik siyaset yaptılar.

Etnik istismar yüzünden geçmişi kaybettiniz.

Geleceği de dini istismar yüzünden kaybetmeyin.

Türbanla, sarıkla sizi avlamaya çalışan bu siyaset erbabına, yolsuzlukları, şehrinizin kanalizasyonlarını, çöpünü, trafiğini hatırlatın.

* * *

İçim parçalanarak izliyorum.

Türban artık belediyelerdeki yolsuzlukları, yönetimdeki beceriksizlikleri gözlerden saklayan bir perde haline getiriliyor.

Din istismarı, siyasetin her alanına bulaşıyor.

Sizce Müslümanların buna karşı çıkma zamanı gelmedi mi?..

----------


## bozok

*Kapitalizm, Din ve AKP üzerine* 



*Erol Manisalı*
*Heddam.com*
*25 şubat 2008* 




Protestan mezhebiyle başlayan kapitalizmin, Hıristiyanlıkla olan tarihteki zoraki beraberliği, 21. yüzyılda mutlak bir evliliğe dönüşmüştür.


Hele 11 Eylül 2001'i izleyen dönemde "Yeni Muhafazakarların" bu evliliğe ivme kazandırmaları, Batı kapitalizmi açısından "Müslüman dünyanın" köşeye sıkıştırılmasına yol açtı.

Batı kapitalizminin önerdiği (ve dayattığı) seçenekler şunlar oldu;

1) Ya dinini değiştirerek, yavaş yavaş devşirilmeyi kabul edeceksin.

2) Ya da, "Ilımlı İslam" adı altında denetimime girip sömürgem olacaksın.

3) Bunları kabul etmeyenler, "Radikal İslam" olarak algılanıp Hıristiyanlığın ve Batı kapitalizminin düşmanı ilan edileceklerdir.

ABD'nin açıktan açığa kurgulayıp uyguladığı; Avrupa'nın "Evet demese bile, fiilen kabul edip desteklediği" yeni anlayış ve politika budur. 

Irak'ın "Batı kapitalizmi tarafından işgal edilerek birkaç yıl içinde bir milyon masum insanın öldürülmesi", bu politikaların varlığının en açık kanıtını oluşturur.

Tarihte Batı kapitalizminin analizini yapan ve bunun Hıristiyan dünyasının değerleri ile ilişkisini kuran bilim adamı Max Weber , aralarındaki örtüşmeyi ısrarla savunur. üzellikle de Kalvenist (ve Püriten) ahlaki ve dini değerlerin kapitalizm ile örtüştürmesinin teorisini, zoraki bir biçimde oluşturur. "Kazanma hırsı, çalışma disiplini ve iş ahlakı ile akılcılığın*",* dini ve ahlaki unsurlar olarak kapitalizmin esasını teşkil ettiğini söyler. Bu yaklaşımın, "özenle seçilmiş ve ayıklanmış bir zorlama olduğu", bilim çevrelerinde genellikle kabul görür.



AKP ideologları ve ülgener

Aynı kürsüde 20 yıl beraber bulunduğum, hocam Sabri ülgener de bu zorlamaya, kısmen katılanlar arasındadır.

AKP'nin 2002 yılında iktidara gelişinden sonra, "Kapitalizm ile İslam arasındaki bağlar ve örtüşmeler" bu çevreler tarafından deşilmeye başlandı.

Dr. Yalçın Akdoğan bunların başında gelir (X). şu mantıktan hareket ediyorlar;

- Biz İslamcı (dinci) siyasiler ve çevreler olarak Batı ve onun kapitalizmi ile bütünleşmek istiyoruz.

- Batı'nın kapitalizmi ile Batı'nın dini ve ahlaki değerleri arasında örtüşmeler vardır.

- Bu bütünleşmelerle, dini ve ahlaki değerler iktisadi sistemin içinde ve onun ayrılmaz bir parçası durumundadırlar.

- Böyle bir küresel anlayış, İslam dünyası için de geçerli olmalıdır. İslamın dini ve ahlaki değerleri Müslümanların iktisadi yaşamlarının bir parçasıdır.

- Tabii, Müslümanların iktisadi yaşamlarının bir parçası olursa sonuçta, "Siyasal ve sosyal yaşamlarının da ayrılmaz bir uzantısı haline gelir".

- Böylelikle İslam ile iktisadi, siyasi ve sosyal hayat bütünleşmiş olur. Din devletine yumuşak geçiş, bu yolla sağlanmış olur (XX).

Kısacası, bir din devletinin kuram ve altyapısı hazırlanmış oluyor.

Z. Brzezinski bu nedenle 1996'da Büyük Satranç Tahtası'nda, "21. yüzyıl, manevi ve dini değerlerin sistemde egemen olacağı bir dönemdir" diyerek, "Toplumcu, halkçı ve demokratik gelişmelere karşı" Ortadoğu'da, dinci ve antidemokratik bir Amerikan politikasının altyapısını hazırlıyordu.

Son yıllarda ABD ve AB'nin bölge politikalarına yakın duran kimi bilim insanlarımızın, gazetecilerin ekranlarda ve köşe yazılarında şu düşünceleri öne çıkardıklarını sıkça gördük;

- Türkiye'de tarikatlar ve cemaatler, toplumsal gerçeklerdir; öne çıkarılmaları gerekir, toplumdaki yerlerini almalılar.

- Atatürk Devrimleri bunlara karşı çıktığı için, toplumda çatışmalar arttı. Bu tezlerin gerisinde Türkiye'deki dinci (ve İslamcı) yeniden yapılanmanın önünün açılması hedefi vardır. AKP ideologları, Kristof Kolomb gibi Batı'dan Doğu'ya gitmeye çalışıyorlar.



Metodoloji ve gerçek politikayı karıştıranlar...

- Batı kapitalizminin özellikle 21. yüzyılda, Hıristiyanlıkla daha da iç içe geçtiği gözleniyor. İlginç bir çelişki yaşanıyor; Sokaktaki Avrupalı, "dinle imanla pek ilgisi olmayan bir görüntü veriyor". Buna karşılık din, "kurumsal anlamda siyaset, kültür, güvenlik ve ekonomi ile bütünleşiyor".

Bazı örnekler verelim; İspanya futbol liginde ilk defa bir hakemin istavroz çıkardığına şahit oldum. Papa'nın Avrupa ülkelerindeki etkisi, bugün 40 yıl öncesinden çok daha fazla. AB'nin Türkiye politikalarında, "dini ve kültürel öğeler", 30 yıl öncesine oranla daha çok önem kazandı. 1990 sonrasında AB ülkelerinde yapılan seçimlerde, "Tutucu, dinci ve yabancı düşmanı unsurlar ön plana çıkıyor."

- Türkiye'de AKP ideologlarının, "Batı kapitalizmi ile Hıristiyanlık arasındaki örtüşmeyi", İslama ve Türkiye'ye zoraki olarak uydurmaya çalışmaları, işin özünde yanlış bir yaklaşımdır. Metodolojik olarak buldukları bu formül işlemez.

üünkü Türkiye ve İslam dünyası, "Batı kapitalizminin hedefleri içindedir".

Düşmanla işbirliği yapanlar, yalnızca Truva atı olurlar. Türkiye'ye (ve İslam dünyasına) hizmet etmiş olmazlar.

Acaba garip bir rastlantı mı? 

Ben Sabri ülgener'in kürsüsünde asistanlık yaptım; Abdullah Gül, bir süre benim asistanım oldu. şimdi, hocamla asistanımı Max Weber ve din üzerinden bütünleştirmek isteyenler var!.. AKP'nin teorisyenleri bu gayretin içindeler... Fazla zoraki bir gayretkeşlik diyorum. Bilimsel olmaktan uzak ve fazla Amerikancı bir bakış açısı...



------------------------------------------------
(X) AK Parti, Dr. Yalçın Akdoğan, Alfa, 2004
(XX) AKP, Ordu, Amerika üçgenindeki Türkiye,Truva, 2008

----------


## bozok

*İslam'da reform kimin stratejisi Diyanet İşleri?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*arsla[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/02/2008* 




İngiltere'de basın, Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığının hadisler üzerinde yaptığı kapsamlı çalışmaya geniş yer verdi! 

Böyle bir çalışmadan Türkiye basınının niçin haberi yok? 

Financial Times, Times, Guardian, Telegraph ve BBC, aynı gün, düğmesine basılmış gibi niçin birdenbire İslam ilahiyatı ile ilgilendi? 

Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı'nda bu çalışmayı sürdüren "80 ilahiyatçı"yı temsilen Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Görmez, açıklama yapmak için İngiltere basınını niçin seçti? 

The Guardian gazetesinin, "Türkiye, İslam'a 21. yüzyıl yorumu getirmek için çalışıyor" başlığıyla verdiği haberde, "çalışmada şeriat hukukunun temellerinin yeniden yazılması ve Kuran-ı Kerim'in modern çağa göre yeniden yorumlanması hedefleniyor" denildi! 

Elbette biz, Kuran'ın son bilimsel verilerle donanmış ilahiyatçılar tarafından yeniden yorumlanmasını isteriz. Hatta, yıllar önce İsmet Bozdağ'ın bu yöndeki İslam Akademisi önerisini desteklemiştik. 
Fakat haberde, "İslam inancının Batı değerleriyle bağdaştırılması da hedefler arasında" ve hatta "AKP hükümeti ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan bu çabaların başını çekiyor" gibi ifadeler de var! 

İslam, çürümüş Batı değerlerinin nesiyle bağdaştırılacak?

Batı değerleri, insanlığa, özellikle Müslümanlara şu anda ne vaat ediyor? 

Ne vaat ettiğini, Irak'ta, Filistin'de ve Afganistan'da görüyoruz? Böyle bir değerler sistemi ile İslam nasıl bağdaştırılacak? 



* * * 




The Daily Telegraph, "Türkiye'de hadislerin bugüne uyarlanmasının, ABD'nin etkisiyle hazırlanmış ve İslami radikalizmle mücadeleyi amaçlayan planın bir parçası olabileceği" yolundaki görüşlere de dikkat çekti. 

Yani bu bir Amerikan projesi! 

Financial Times?ta "Değişiklik çalışmasıyla şeriat hukukundaki pek çok diğer unsurun yanı sıra kadınlara baskıya imkan veren hadisler yeniden yorumlanacak" denildi ve Diyanet İşleri Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Görmez'in, "Yeniden yorumlayarak, hadisleri bilime, tarihsel gerçeklere ve 21. yüzyıl Türk insanına daha uygun hale getirmeyi hedefliyoruz" sözlerine yer verildi.

1400 yıl önce söylenmiş hadisi bugüne nasıl uyduracaksınız? 

Kuran'ın ruhuna uygunsa doğrudur, değilse uydurmadır, yöntem bu kadar basittir! İslam'ı kendimize mi uyduracağız, yoksa Müslümanların görevi İslam'a uymak mıdır? 



* * * 



Fakat, BBC operasyonun hedefini açıklıyor: 

"Chatham House adlı düşünce kuruluşundan Fadi Hakura'ya göre bu, Hristiyanların Reform Hareketine benzeyen bir girişim!" 

Times da gerçekten uydurma olan hadislerden örnekler veriyor!

Diyanet İşleri Başkan Yardımcısı, Doç. Dr. Mehmet Görmez, 2005 yılı Mayıs ayında Diyanet dergisinde, "Hiçbir dinin temel iddiaları bir tarafa bırakılamaz" diyerek, "Bir arada yaşamanın en büyük risklerinden biri, hakim gücün farklılıkları aza indirgemesi, hatta tamamen ortadan kaldırmasıdır. Farklılıkları yok etmeyi, onlara şekil vermeyi, onları belli bir forma sokmayı diyalog biçimi olarak görmüyoruz" ifadelerini kullanmıştı! 

Yani Vatikan'ın projesi olan dinlerarası diyaloğun savunuculuğunu yapmıştı! 



* * * 



Ve The Economist dergisinin 24 Ocak 2004 tarihli sayısında, aynen şu ifadeler kullanılıyordu:

"ABD'nin Türkiye Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman'a göre 'İslam dünyasında reform ABD'nin en önemli stratejik girişimi' ve Türkiye'nin başarısı da bunda büyük rol oynayabilir."

Umur TalÃ»'nun nakline göre ABD yönetiminin ideologlarından Dinesh D'Souza 2005 yılında kitabında şöyle diyordu: 

"İslam bir zamanlar büyük bir medeniyetti. Sonra bir sürü şey oldu, hiçlik seviyesine indi. şimdi tek kıymetli üretimi petroldür. Biz İslam köktenciliğini dönüştürmeliyiz. Onları liberalleştirmeliyiz. ABD'nin dış politikası, Irak ve İran?daki totaliter rejimleri yıkıp, Batı?nın kapitalizm, demokrasi ve bilim düşüncelerini oraya taşımaktır."

Soru şu: Diyanet'e bu işin taşeronluğunu kim verdi?

----------


## bozok

*İktisat ve Din Pazarını Birleştirenler...*


*Yazan: Erol MANİSALI* 
*Hakimiyet-i Milliye*
*03 Mart, 2008* 



 

AKP iktidarında iktisat ve din piyasaları arasında yakınlaşmadan da öte, bütünleşmelerin ortaya çıktığını görüyoruz. 

- Bir yandan makro (ve ulusal) ekonomi tamamen piyasaya devredilirken diğer yandan, "dinci öğeler" , makro ekonominin ve piyasanın içinde ağırlıklarını arttırmaya başladılar. 

- "Yalnız dinsel değil, dinci çevrelerin de katılımı ile" Türkiye ilginç bir yeniden yapılanma sürecine itilmeye başlandı. 

Din faktörü, Türkiye'deki "iktisadi piyasanın" , asli ve ağırlıklı bir parçası olmaya başladı. Din faktörünün iktisadi piyasadaki bu katılımının, "hem nitelik hem de nicelik olarak" genişleyip derinleştiğini görüyoruz. 

şöyle özetleyelim: 

1) Bir taraftan "dinci çevrelerin iktisadi piyasadaki ağırlıkları sayısal olarak artmaya başladı." Dinci şirketlerin (ve sermayenin) sanayi, tarım, hizmetler ve enerji alanlarındaki sayıları hızla genişledi. Kamu sektöründe, bu çevrelerin istihdamı yükseldi, devletin en üst kurumlarına kadar ulaştı. 

2) Bu sayısal genişleme ve işgal yanında , "nicelikten ayrı olarak nitelik yönünden de" dinsel öğelerin derinleşmeye başladığını görüyoruz. "Helal gıda"dan, namaz vakti işlerin durmasına kadar her alanda "dinsel derinleşmeler" yapay bir biçimde öne çıkarılıyor. 

THY'de seyahat edenler son 4-5 yıldır kadın personelin (hosteslerin) hızla azaltıldığını fark etmişlerdir. üniversitelerde türban meselesi, "dinsel piyasadaki derinleşmenin bir uzantısıdır" . 

- Kamusal alanın "dinsel öğelerle (simgelerle) işgali" üniversitelerden başlatılacak; bir sonraki ayakta, "bitirenlerin mağdur olmamaları gerekçesiyle" , hastanelerden mahkemelere, bakanlıklardan Meclis'e yayılmaya çalışılacaktır. 

- Bunu, "dinci ve dinsel piyasalarda yaygınlaşma ve derinleşme" olarak tanımlayabiliriz. 

Uçak personelinden okula, hastaneden işyerine kadar "dinsel piyasanın derinleştirilmesi" , sessiz ve sivil darbeden başka bir şey değildir. İçeriğini göz önüne alarak bunu, "dinci darbe" olarak adlandırmak hiç de yanlış olmaz. 


İktisat piyasası nasıl değişti? 

Paranın, sermayenin, malların, hizmetlerin ve insan gücünün oluşturduğu piyasalarda neler değişti? 

- Kamusal olan olmayan her şey piyasaya bırakılmaya başlandı. 

Almanya'da, Fransa'da, Belçika'da kamunun (devletin) elinden bırakmadığı alanlar, bizde piyasaya devredildi. ürneklerini bu köşede sık sık yazdım. Ve bu piyasa, bankasından iletişimine kadar hızla yabancı tekellerin eline geçmeye başladı. 

- Yerli (ulusal) sanayi geriledi, sanayiciler ithalatçı oldu. Dış ticaret açığımızı ve dış borcumuzu arttıran politikalar, "bilinçli bir biçimde uygulamaya kondu" . Uygulamaya koyanlar IMF, AB ve onlarla işbirliği yapan hükümetlerdir. 

- İşte, "bütün işlerin serbest piyasaya devredilmesi" , yapılmaması gereken uygulamaların, "serbest piyasa" marifetiyle, rahatça yürütülmesine olanak sağladı. 

- Batı Avrupa'da bile yapılmayan , "kamusal nitelikteki iktisadi faaliyetlerin piyasaya devredilmesi" Türkiye'de, "dinci piyasayla iktisadi piyasasının bütünleştirilmesine" olanak sağladı. Türk ekonomisinin sallanıp, silkelenip içinin tersyüz edilerek piyasaya devri, dinci yapılanmaların yolunu açtı. 

Serbest piyasa üzerinden, "dinci ve dinsel öğeler" hızla devreye sokuldu. Aynen öğrenci yurtlarında olduğu gibi: Devleti devreden çıkaranlar, "öğrencileri tarikatçı yurtların önüne attılar" . Burada da "kamusal faaliyetleri özel piyasaya devrederek" onların, dincilerin eline geçmesine olanak sağladılar. 


Birleşme ne getirdi? 

Dinciler, iktisadi ve dini pazarı birleştirerek şu amaçlara ulaştılar: 

- Dinci şirketlerin, sanayide, tarımda, hizmetlerde, enerjide, sağlıkta, eğitimde ve medyada paylarını "serbest piyasa sayesinde" arttırdılar. 

- "Dinci" genişleme yanında, "dinsel derinliklere" yöneldiler. "Helal gıda" dan, uçaklarda kızların azaltılmasına kadar, "nitelik değişiklikleri" ne giriştiler. 

Dinci toplumsal dönüşüme, "yatay genişlikler yanında, dikey derinlikler" kazandırdılar "Türban", dikey derinliğin bir simgesi haline geldi. 

Eğitimin "dinci ve dinsel boyutlarıyla işgali" , Türkiye'nin geleceğinin ele geçirilmesi anlamını taşır. Türbanı bir özgürlük gibi görenler aslında "eğitim yoluyla dinci işgale özgürlük tanımış oluyorlar" . 

AKP iktidarında iktisadi piyasalarla dini (ve dinci) piyasaların birleştirilmeleri, "serbest piyasa üzerinden dinci yapılanmaya ortam hazırlamak içindir" . Bunun da sonuçlarını almaya başladılar. 

üzelleştirme ve piyasalaştırmanın üzerine oturtulan dinci yapılanma, sosyal ve siyasal düzeni otomatiğe bağlanmış bir biçimde değiştirmeye başladı. 

şimdi tek engel olarak "yargı sistemini" görüyorlar...

----------

